# Any timeshare units at SnowShoe in West Virginia?



## carl2591 (Jan 25, 2011)

was wondering if there are any timeshare units at snowshoe ski area near Marlington WVa.. they are a intrawest resort so i was thinking i might be lucky..

thanks

or has anyone driven from mass-o-nutten to snowshoe.. how was it,? roads, time, snow etc.


----------



## kwelty (Jan 26, 2011)

On the TUG home page there is a great resource for finding timeshares, the Google Map:  http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
Click on the area, in this case southeast and it shows there are none.  
Our sportscar club made a driving tour from the Staunton VA area to Snowshoe last fall and it seemed to be about a 3 hour drive.  The route was wonderful and scenic but slow.  I think it would be too far to go and ski but it is an entertaining drive especially if you visit the Cass railroad which is a state park and the National Radio Astronomy Observatory- one of the radio dishes is the largest moving object on land.


----------



## tombo (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowshoe had the best skiing I have experienced on the east coast. More runs, more lifts. It is unusual because the lodge and resort are on top of the mountain, not at the bottom like other resorts. When you stay there the first run is made without getting on a lift chair. f course at the end of the day if you make one run too many they shut off the lifts and you have to ride a bus back to the top.

I wish there was a timeshare in the area but sadly there is not. The best area in the southeast is the Banner Elk area and there are several timeshare resorts. Blue Ridge Village (the 2 bed room units here are huge with lofts) is within 2 miles of Sugar Mountain which is the largest in North Carolina (and the southeast) with a longest run of 1.5 miles. 7 miles away is Beech Mountain and about 20 miles away is Appalacian Mountain. This is where my family skiis now when we don't want the expense of plane flights to Colorado and we always enjoy it. It is not Colorado, but it is really great skiing within driving distance of so much of the US.  www.skisugar.com


----------



## carl2591 (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks 
have done the sugar, beech, app. thing.. stayed at Chatola resort one year, Blue Ridge village, (loved the place and was going to buy until I started seeing yours and others post about FESTIVIA..so no way in hell buy there.) thanks


one year when we first got the SA unit DIK, we exchanged into the mossy creek houses there at sugar.. that was nice indeed. 

have not skied at snowshoe since mid 80's.. my father was going to buy a unit but decided not to.. too fricken bad that would have been the deal for sure.

was hoping since snowshoe was bought by interwest there might be something there.. kinda odd there are none but the same is true at sugartop all whole ownership units...

kwelty:
heck 3 hrs to snowshoe is better than 6.5 hrs from raleigh.. kinda figured it would take at least 2.5 hrs.. maybe you guys drive slow   the telescope sound like a cool thing to see as well..


----------

